# hay feeders



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

I am using bag hay feeders for my three goats right now but I am looking to make a feeder. They are wasting hay like crazy and at $12 a bale that hurts. I also found my larger ND with her head stuck inside of the bag. I found this feeder on the internet at gotgoats.com and would like some feedback. I don't want to make it and find it won't work or is a hazard to my goats. Maybe someone has a better idea.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

What size are the square holes in the wire?


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm really not sure, they don't say. What would be a good size wire? Kinda looks like a piece of horse or goat panel.


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the feeder!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....ferralID=af8a49fc-e3ed-11e2-a969-001b2166c2c0

This is what I have. The holes are small so no heads can get stuck.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not really sure, the article doesn't say. It looks like horse or goat panel. I have small Nigerian Dwarfs so I don't think it would take a large square.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I use 4x4 cattle panel. However I have Boers and my hay feeder is on the ground. They can stick their heads completely in the holes and get them back out. Even the ones with horns. The only thing I see with this design, is if the holes are large enough for their heads to go through, and you hang it up, they could hang if their feet get knocked out from under them... Also, if it is low enough, they will get their legs tangled in it from trying to stand in it.
Otherwise, as long as the holes are small enough, it looks great.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is what I have. 4x4 holes , some waste but not as bad as the hay bags!


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=8529e875-33a9-48f2-9ba4-0a703c4eaa55&item=29135&utm_content=29135&ccd=ISH005&utm_source=shopping.com&utm_medium=shopping&mr:referralID=af8a49fc-e3ed-11e2-a969-001b2166c2c0
> 
> This is what I have. The holes are small so no heads can get stuck.


That looks a lot like this one. We've put so much into our barn that I want to make ours. We need three of them. We will hang it at head level and will use small enough hole to keep their heads out. I can't believe the hay we are going through. They've got their barn carpeted well with hay.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

This is the feeder I built outside,used hog panels from tsc,works well less waste


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ms_sl_lee said:


> I'm really not sure, they don't say. What would be a good size wire? Kinda looks like a piece of horse or goat panel.


Check out Premier One Supplies - they have feed panels that should work really well for you. Premier One not only sells goat supplies, they also raise goats. The only problem I see with the feeder you posted is that the holes are a little too small, and the feeder part at the bottom will not catch the leaves if you feed alfalfa or alfalfa/grass hay. The latter problem could be fixed by attaching 1/4" plywood to the upper part of the wire, though.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

This is my hay rack,made by the husband out of wire and a cut in half plastic sewer pipe,they make fanastic tough feeders,teejae


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm happy with my feeder,no pan on the bottom works well,yes we do get some waste on the ground,but I like the fact that they have nothing to put there feet in or stand in,


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

teejae said:


> This is my hay rack,made by the husband out of wire and a cut in half plastic sewer pipe,they make fanastic tough feeders,teejae


I love your picture. It's similar to the one we want to make just without the wood. Did your husband bend the panel? We're wanting to make one for each stall so they have hay when we have them locked up. Too, we are getting a lot of rain down here in Florida,so the hay gets wet and moldy quickly if it's out in the weather. Our weeks have been terrible busy lately. Hope to get to it soon.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Check out Premier One Supplies - they have feed panels that should work really well for you. Premier One not only sells goat supplies, they also raise goats. The only problem I see with the feeder you posted is that the holes are a little too small, and the feeder part at the bottom will not catch the leaves if you feed alfalfa or alfalfa/grass hay. The latter problem could be fixed by attaching 1/4" plywood to the upper part of the wire, though.


Thank you for the info. I just checked their feed panel for goats. My concern is with an 8 x 12 opening they will still be able to stick their head through and pull out hay or get their horns caught. I have Nigerian Dwarfs so their heads are quite small. The little boogers stick their whole head into the bag and pull out as much hay as they can. Like the hay in the middle just has to taste better!! We hope to make them not this weekend but the next (that's if something else doesn't come up.) Maybe we'll put the wire on so we can change it if it doesn't work well. Maybe we can cut out some of the wire to make bigger holes toward the bottom if we smooth the edges?


----------

